# pkgng - Unregister port without deleting files?



## pboehmer (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there a way to unregister a port/pkg without deleting the associated files?  For example, I am currently using ices0 to streams MP3s.  portupgrade wants to update this to ices-2 which streams Vorbis, thus not much use to me.   I want to keep ices0 installed, but be invisible to portupgrade.  

I'm guessing that `pkg lock ices0` is the preferred method, which prevents the port from being upgraded.  This works, but the lock messages/errors are a bit annoying.  I guess I could also just `make all` and just manually copy the port files to the appropriate locations, bypassing the port registration.


----------

